# Bought a DTG printer from China.



## b4u623 (Apr 16, 2014)

I bought a A2 DTG printer months ago with $5500. I feel lucky that I found a desired printer. Any one want a DTG printer can go have a look. A2 Size DTG Printer UN-TS-MN110D (Use Discharge ink)


----------



## JB1579 (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats! You can now start your t-shirt printing business. Hope you can share with us what you encounter or experience during printing process. Me also,like to buy DTG Printing from China start my own t-shirt printing.. Im looking forward on your response. Good Luck!


----------



## Simon12 (Jun 17, 2014)

I would love to have it ? I am currently planning to print t-shirts with the help of opencart product configurator that will get the t-shirts printed with the help of print ready files by this tool. So the printer is compatible for the same ?


----------



## ksergentakis (Nov 1, 2012)

what ink are you using and which rip?

sounds great


----------



## bebe (Oct 13, 2007)

What's about the smell after printing? I heard that discharge ink in the screen printing industry smells bad. Do you smell the same after a DTG printing with the printer? Which RIP software do you use for printing? What kind of epson print head printer have? It does not say in the specifications on their website. You paid $ 5500 for the printer, it is including shipping or not? And finally, do you think that it is a good business to buy such a printer?


----------



## ezlogos (Jan 21, 2015)

any updates i to am lookin at this printer i have a gt541 now


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

He's just a fake user advertising his own product. I say stay away. You can get affordable DTG printers in the U.S. such as the Spectra 3000 or Neo III


----------



## dldtg (May 20, 2014)

marzatplay said:


> He's just a fake user advertising his own product. I say stay away. You can get affordable DTG printers in the U.S. such as the Spectra 3000 or Neo III


I was hoping someone would catch on. This should be deleted as its just spam.


----------



## OmniPaul (Jun 11, 2014)

Busted! Discharge ink is pre white ink for screen printing technology. If you like the smell of an old egg salad sandwich then it could be for you.


----------



## transp (Oct 7, 2009)

b4u623 said:


> I bought a A2 DTG printer months ago with $5500. I feel lucky that I found a desired printer. Any one want a DTG printer can go have a look. A2 Size DTG Printer UN-TS-MN110D (Use Discharge ink)


We looking for discharge ink for direct to garment printer help me please.


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

Lol Tshirtpainter.com is the domain. Very confusing product description.... Discharge ink will not work in a DTG printer or it would exist amongst the well known DTGs. I wouldn't pay $200 for that thing.


----------



## inkjetparts (Apr 2, 2016)

Discharge ink would kill a inkjet printhead in less than a week... Just get a Brother or Epson DTG.


----------

